# The smack yourself in the head with your keyboard thread



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

ikujyh

Hm not bad, better then I thought it would turn out.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

i

apparently my head is too small


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

njodis said:


> i
> 
> apparently my head is too small


9uyj7

Try a side shot.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

yhu jt

Like someone else was hitting you with the keyboard. lol


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

uy7hop


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

yhu76h


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I do it when I am at work tomorrow. Self abuse solves many problems with me. :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

yhutgu


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

45rt7yu89ui 

Dang that was a good hit there.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(562) 630-7533

wow!...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ftr45


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

ju gvbyhgv


w00t 3 times


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> (562) 630-7533
> 
> wow!...


Wow! Maybe you should give Mervyn's a call? It might be your destiny! :lol


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

5;'/
41
"?:>

Now there's a weird hit.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

yuh7j


y, u and 7 seems to be a pattern here.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Polar said:


> yuh7j
> 
> y, u and 7 seems to be a pattern here.


You're right. It's pretty much the center of the keyboard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(562) 529-3900


what?! another number.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant believe you peoples are hitting yourselves on the head with your keyboards. :lol 

OK then, me too: gwe :eyes


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

hyujn7
i have a laptop so i was careful on where i hit it


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

}{'p;87yuji;'[=-3241

Ow damn. Vertical keyboard hit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nhjyu7


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

m,
I had to do a face plant.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

[-p=];


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hjyunnhjyu


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

haha great thread:


mhnyu


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

trf7yu89op;/


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jutty


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

yhu67

You guys I hadn't laughed like this in a long time!! :lol 

76
34y76u
78

I can't stop! and I keep getting numbers, LOL!


----------



## Graphite (Jun 5, 2008)

yuh7jiky7uhj

3 smacks


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

e14478kgtd8i

Machine gun style smacks. smacksmacksmacksmack!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hjyu7nju


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

7yu7

I'm actually laughing out loud at this thread.

Face plant: 6yhgb n


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

666

ohh boy..


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

"All work and no play, makes Jack a dull boy" 

(I kind of rolled my head across the keyboard). I was particularly impressed with the quotes and capital letters.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's another one

uyhj7nf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ow. My forehead. Too hard.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried again and came up with:

Thedavincicode.

I'm thinking of writing a novel this way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Careful :lol
Dangerous game.

refined_rascal, impressive haha.


6gb hyt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jjkbvgty


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

j

:rofl 

Sorry for bumping this old thread but it makes me laugh and I really needed it.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

7 j ce

It's not that old. :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I missed this thread entirely, I'm glad it was bumped.

rtfffffffffff

That wasn't as bad as I thought. I have a huge forehead so I was expecting all letters from S to L or something.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yu7hjnhjyu7nhjyu7nhjyu7hjyu7hjyu7hjyu7

i have a big head


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

nhyjmu


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Note to self: switch on computer before playing this game.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Note to self: this was easier upstairs because I didn't have anything in the way to possibly whack my head on on the way down. 

P.S. - Ow.

yhn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yu67h


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

7uyu7t6y

Fun!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, I have a headache.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Everyone is hitting their head right smack in the middle.

Number pad time!
21111111154


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol Aww man you guys are superfreaky i can't believe i've never read this thread before.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

\1tyui\0[]

The vertical slide across the face. :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm putting my chin on Enter and rolling my face to the left.

;pljyumn6cde,31zf

That hurt my neck, but so worth it.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm putting my chin on Enter and rolling my face to the left.
> 
> ;pljyumn6cde,31zf
> 
> That hurt my neck, *but so worth it*.


 :lol indeed.

now for the one finger random peck with eyes closed.

ditgfervbioomfhlk
;lhgh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hklcdbgnmhjyui


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

g

lmfao...aparently i have a small head TOO


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

humblelulu said:


> g
> 
> lmfao...aparently i have a small head TOO


don't be afraid to assault yourself with it. :spank


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

y6hjt


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

ujrfgyh7ujkl/,iu7ytr 

Faceroll!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

\KLJHGVYTGVJBGJ CVASAaZCVB V
gt4i6nhyj7ugtf5rcyegtr6hy7[;p]'|
';/m ,ltrbh3gtvHGYTFRDESWCTFGVYBHUINJKMJ BHVCGSAqWESDRTFGYBHNJKML,;'\
\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ty

:lol ....yw! :haha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

nhvbg.;'[ZAZANHUBVGFTNMHJUYBVGFTRNHJUBVGFNMHJYUBVGTXS


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

mnjh

Mulberry News Journalists Hangliding
Mott's New Jars Handy
Maybe None Jump Hastily


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*bang*... IT'S....*bang*...NOT...*bang*...WORKING!

Wadaya mean use the other side?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

7yh6ju nbyuh7j ,m890

3 smacks wow my head hurts, :lol great way to take out frustration :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

76


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

R to L Head-roll:

';ledcx


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

7878787878

^This means something!


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

fvgt7890- ny582/gfcx4jkop;h g yhy

ahh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I forgot about this thread!

I got a new laptop let's see how it does:

nnnnnnnnnnnnnbgv

Acceptable.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make cowards of us all;
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pith and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action. - Soft you now!
The fair Ophelia! Nymph, in thy orisons
Be all my sins remember'd.

wow, didn't expect that.. :con


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

redrum

:eek


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bvn n bn f


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Whilst suspended from a bungee rope

dtyndfg *F**K* adfge *THAT* 4qdfg *HURTS* trh457nw *MAKE* uyqery *IT* eqwqer23rt *STOP *operert 4redf


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

inthecave said:


> redrum
> 
> :eek


:afr


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

y76

hmm..


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Ihavesocialanxiety

Wow my head is expressing itself


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

n mhbmj


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm changing this thread to 'smack someone else in the head with your keyboard'

Form an orderly queue please!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

654gh gytuyyugfghuyewetdftrffde (17 hits. For some reason I don't get much with single hits )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I'm changing this thread to 'smack someone else in the head with your keyboard'
> 
> Form an orderly queue please!


I fully approve of this idea


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Supercalafrajalisticexpialadocious

Whoa...I'm so talented :yes


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd do anything to see you all smack your heads

ok I'll do this quick before someone comes into my room and sees me:
yuh7,lyh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

fgv


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a laptop so I'd rather just smack my head onto the keyboard...

h

Wow, that was anticlimactic. Let me try again.

u

Man this sucks...

What??? Now I just pressed a key that toggles "Caret Browsing"?!! This is Firefox not Symbolic Logic class!!

One more try....


5


ok that's it I sense a pattern


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love this thread! I have missed it so.

Forehead, your long lost love Keyboard has returned:

fgvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvbdx

Look away folks, give them some privacy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ghhmjnnmj


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is kind of fun so i´ll just go ahead and smack myself again:

ujiy7t6


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ihatesocialanxiety

whoa i have a smart head.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I so need this thread today

hbgvvbnhjmjnhbh


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

tfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6ytfg6y

Sorry, I fell asleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

gh

OW 
haha nose-dive was a bad idea.

567yu8

That's better.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've found that playing this game in 'PC world' gets you a lifetime ban.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

tyik

(Right cheek smack)

uyjhuy

(Forehead smack)

tfg

(Chin smack)

;

(Back of the head smack)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

here goes...

nothing. Trying again...

still nothing, WTF?

weird. Ow, my head hurts.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I approve of this thread. yhu67jn.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhc


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ You must have really pointy bits on your head to repeat h so many times :lol. 

gyt f


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

gtfo


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mind_games said:


> ^^ You must have really pointy bits on your head to repeat h so many times :lol.


I went with more of a side roll this time, so yeah, the edge of my (admittedly giant) forehead was a little over excited to see the H key.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

gh

I'd like to bring up that I'm in my uni library and had to pretend like I was reaching for something. Plus its a laptop.


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

t6yyg


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

440715rfg6uyjh p[;'/]
\

I rolled my face across the keyboard, though I have to admit that that is not stranger than playing Guitar Hero 3 on the computer keyboard with my nose.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bhgvyt 

^ More of a slow press on the keyboard as I felt like going easy on my keyboard and head.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

hgbgv 

great now my mom is looking at me funny


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love this thread so. Okay guys I'm aiming for the space bar.

bbbbbbbbbbbbn 

Damn. Pointy forehead syndrome strikes again.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

23e4drtf678k\7459+

Faceroll #2.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<Imagines what Perfectionist must look like: >


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I always wondered why no one would ever sit behind me on the bus. 

Brilliant, mindgames, brilliant.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

gh lol only two letters!


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

yhu7j6

:lol:


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> I approve of this thread. yhu67jn.





isis said:


> yhu7j6
> 
> :lol:


Hey, isis, we're like keyboard head-smacking twins!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Right now, I am analytically observing the different combinations of letters and numbers that each of you are coming up with and then subsequently deducing, much in the manner of the forensic scientist at the scene of a crime, in what manner you all whalloped your head against the keyboard.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

*makes prosthetic forehead" 

You'll never catch me, Zeddicus! Muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My 2nd attempt: 

geeeee3aq

Yay!


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

j

impressive, haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

xxx

Bahaha woah. Look away kiddies, my keyboard smack is apparently 18+


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

fr5tgv5


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ygth


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

bump

nghjmunhygtfvbfrvhuj

more of a rub than a smack...


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

nm bjhhm bb


Spaces too, awesome


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nmjhjhnmhju


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

hj


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhm.
I made my page refresh :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This bee is not a hive dwelling social bee like the honey bee. It lays individual eggs in a mud walled cell that it has provisioned with pollen and nectar. Because it can not make it's own hole, it depends upon others for the nest site. In nature it frequently lays it's eggs in abandoned beetle holes in the old growth forest. In cities it will use the spaces between shingles on a dwelling or any other small holes it can find. If we provide proper holes for egg laying, the Orchard Mason is very easy to propagate at home. They are completely non-aggressive and perfectly safe to raise in your backyard. In my yard with children and dogs we all happily co-exist. The males don't even have stingers and the females will only use theirs in times of true distress. In fact, unless you actually squeeze one of the females between your fingers, it is almost impossible to get stung.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rooms - I left this til last because we had booked 2 rooms and asked for them to be side by side or close by. We were given two side by side rooms but they weren't' ready yet as we arrived early in the morning. In the meantime, one of those room's occupants decided to stay another week so they had to re-assign our rooms. I was hesistant, since by now everyone else from our flight had checked in. They asked us to view and oceanfront 2 bedroom suite and decide if we would accept that instead of 2 separate rooms. The 2 rooms were much bigger, not fancy at all, but the oceanfront wrap-around balcony was worth it. We were happy to take the suite instead. The best part about the room ( or any room here) is how loud the waves crashing sound. It's so relaxing to leave the balcony door open and listen to the waves crashing all night. SInce I had read that others did not get a balcony or ocean front when they expected to, I had brought my confirmation letter from the travel agent but I didn't need to use it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

uyhjjuhnmjhygjuhju


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Rooms - I left this til last because we had booked 2 rooms and asked for them to be side by side or close by. We were given two side by side rooms but they weren't' ready yet as we arrived early in the morning. In the meantime, one of those room's occupants decided to stay another week so they had to re-assign our rooms. I was hesistant, since by now everyone else from our flight had checked in. They asked us to view and oceanfront 2 bedroom suite and decide if we would accept that instead of 2 separate rooms. The 2 rooms were much bigger, not fancy at all, but the oceanfront wrap-around balcony was worth it. We were happy to take the suite instead. The best part about the room ( or any room here) is how loud the waves crashing sound. It's so relaxing to leave the balcony door open and listen to the waves crashing all night. SInce I had read that others did not get a balcony or ocean front when they expected to, I had brought my confirmation letter from the travel agent but I didn't need to use it.


How do you type all that with your head? You've got some amazing talent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uyhjikol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bg vbgb v vnb bnn


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ty6vyv6 bg

Wow I managed a space in there as well - thats new for me. 

I'm imagining all of us going back to our lives/school/jobs with wee bruises on our foreheads


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

gbvgb gbvvgbfcdn mn m


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

oku76y5=
/.:clap

edit: wow i got a clapper guy in there??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nhjuuki


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yhggbhybghhnhj


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

09o8769}mrku;bxr,jag/i4$

Wow, I don't know I managed to get a dollar sign in there.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

wtf

honestly that is what came out


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

jnmujmnjmnhjmnnm ,mmjiu h


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ghbn

I wish this thread was called The smack someone else in the head with your keyboard thread :lol
Those wireless keyboard would come in handy. I could whack someone walking on the sidewalk and the letters would register.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

+jkiu8
Wow. That was the stupidest and most fun thing I've done all weekend. Pretty damn sad, eh?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ujkijk,mb vc;/'";.lkij


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

ujju


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

ww23e7uyuyuyuyuyrtf5-=[p0po

i feel slightly better now


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hyguhjnynhjuuygftrvfvgtjuh

That seemed to knock out all those pesky voices in my head.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hyjhgvfvfvghnnm hnjhnjujyhjjnhnfgvtthb nj

that was fun!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

uy67h

ouch! =/


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yhgt6y6uhjnugbvffvgfdctgfyfhy6


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

youaregettingverysleepy

huh.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't believe i'm doing this......

here goes.

*,op* and my task manager popped up


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I suppose this might be a little better than trying to play Guitar Hero on the computer keyboard with your nose.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I generate some pleasure out of imagining the topography of everyone's heads that enable them to type out some of these results .

bv (yes, just bv, there's a desk ledge just behine my keyboard and I wanted to avoid bumping my head on it)


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

hy7ujn7b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lo

That's all I get 'lo' ---- too funny.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Paul...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yourealltetched 

honestly, that's what came out.

6

^no, that's what really came out.surely the most uninteresting response here. In my defense, I have a lot of hair.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

njhmu

Did you ever hear that if you put enough monkeys typing nonsense on typewriters for eternity, eventually one of them would type Shakespeare? or something like that. I wonder if the same is true of random head-keyboard contact


----------

